# Are you a scenery guy or a runner guy



## CF-DRG (Apr 13, 2020)

I realized ( I think) that model railroad modelers come in 2 categories.. Your either a Runner or a Scenery Guy/Gal... Runners like to "run" trains and add scenery when they can. Scenery Guys like to build/make scenery and occasionally run trains.. I have determined I am a Scenery Guy, and I hope this doesn't create a division in our community.. 
"What are you ???"
Scenery Guys are " good looking rebels that play by their own rules " 
Runners are " bad boys that chicks try to tame, but they can't "


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

A "runner" here.

Back when I ran "the big engines", I remember what engineers told me when I was still a young fireman:
_"Don't be looking at the real estate (scenery) -- look at the railroad ahead of you!"_

So.. for me, "the focus" is on the trains. Scenery is nice, but not that important to me.


----------



## kltrainz (Jan 5, 2017)

CF-DRG said:


> I realized ( I think) that model railroad modelers come in 2 categories.. Your either a Runner or a Scenery Guy/Gal... Runners like to "run" trains and add scenery when they can. Scenery Guys like to build/make scenery and occasionally run trains.. I have determined I am a Scenery Guy, and I hope this doesn't create a division in our community..
> "What are you ???"
> Scenery Guys are " good looking rebels that play by their own rules "
> Runners are " bad boys that chicks try to tame, but they can't "


I do both. I have a well scenic layout but I run trains all the time through scenery. I add scenery as I determine where it needs improvement. Why do I have to be one or the other? I am a model train person so that means I model and detail everything including track ballasting. I only own and run AF engines,(48 so far) so they are left original. I have been know to purposely buy poor paint condition rolling stock at shows just so I can weather them other wise my AF rolling stock is left as A.C. Gilbert produced it. I have also don the same thing with some of the lesser valued steam engines too.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I’m afraid I am a member of that third, un-mentioned category….I am primarily a collector….but I like to run trains, and also collect structures and buildings, but so far those have remanded new in the package and un-built….


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I guess you would have to call me a runner. I like to run trains in between working on scenery.

But I'm at the very beginning stages of my first scenic layout, so I haven't really done anything other than acquire stuff and build a lot of structures. I Love building structures. I have not done any scenery yet, but I look forward to it.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I have a feeling I'll be a mix of both but I will say the track is going down first so I can run some trains so I'd say I'll be slightly skewed towards running more than scenery...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

My trains wouldn't be worth running without scenery so I'm both.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Tough one. I'm in my first foray into making real ("real") scenery making. At times I've become engrossed in it. At other times I'm looking for the sledge. I enjoy putting down track but I don't enjoy the cutting, soldering, wiring of flex... For me running the trains is fun but I'm not super into real train operations either. How's that for a boring answer? I also enjoy seeing the models and layout from around the world and although that's mostly over vids,. It an added appeal for me.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

False dichotomy.

Simply two different facets of the hobby, which different people can be in to at different levels.

I've seen layouts specifically built for realistic operations that are also finely sceniced and detailed. I've seen 4x8 loopdy-loop layouts with no scenery.

There are many categories, not just two, that model railroaders can break down into, and pretty much none of them are mutually exclusive.

*Modelers/Builders *who enjoy the actual modeling part for its own sake (building and finishing kits, scratchbuilding, creating scenery, etc.)

*Operators *who enjoy recreating the actual operations of a real railway, with various model forms of railway procedures and paperwork like a large role-playing game

*Railfans *who enjoy just watching trains run.

*("Civil") Engineers *who enjoy technical aspects like electronics, wiring, signals, automation, etc.

*Collectors *who like collecting neat items.

Lots of overlap between all categories. One person might be into very few of them a few small amount. Another might be into all or most of them to a very large degree.

It's a big tent with lots of corners.

(To the original question as posted, my answer is "Both.")


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I do both. I like the illusion, but there are limits to my indulgence that way. No real water, no fake smoke. The sounds are acceptable to me, but the quality needs some improvement. My scenery is decent, not great, but it helps with the illusion.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Both


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

scenery. I would model a bike trail, lol.


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

I believe I'm a little of both...BUT...there's a 4th category. I'm NOT a collector
I consider myself an "assembler" or "builder." Not a scratch builder per se'
I like building, assembling, and especially modifying/repairing existing models. Could care little about running them, just using them as part of a display.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm a collector and a builder. I'm really bad with scenery but I'm trying.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't think there is anyone who puts down scenery and then tries to fit a track plan through the scenery as a prototype railroad would have to do in the real world so I don't think it's an either/or question. In the model world the tracks are put down, the trains start running and the scenery gets added in stages, so by necessity everyone is both . It may be the amount and detail of the scenery that determines if you are a scenery guy which also raises the question; is weathering rolling stock considered scenery?


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I enjoy watching the truly talented make scenery, it's is a wonder. Then there's me...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

This is definitely one of those areas where the OP is trying to artificially shoehorn a population with diverse interests into one of two groups. I don't think any of us are "either" anything and if the OP doesn't want to create divisions, then he shouldn't be throwing labels out there.

For me, there isn't a lot of point in running a train on a bare tabletop with a few buildings thrown on it, but I wouldn't want to wait until I have finished my layout to run trains either. I work on whatever seems most pressing at the time, be that working on track (or running trains),or working on "scenery" (defined as all things not necessary to running trains).


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I guess I'd be bite if a runner and a railfan. I don't have any one railroad or industry that I model. I do layouts to run trains and even include fantasy themes, such a jurassic park. Building the scenery is fun, but right now I'm still running trains on unpainted plaster cloth and foam. When I only have 30-60 minutes I'd rather rub trains than work on scenery. 

I like trains for lots of reasons. Mostly, I'm just in to anything powerful! Car guy at heart, but the power of trains is impressive. Model trains are no different, the engineering, the sound of a smooth running loco, the sight of a long consist running down your rail line! I love it.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I am lucky. I tend to be the runner and railfan, though with a lot of the civil engineer thrown in. The lucky part is that my son is much more of the scenery guy. He likes the type of work involved in creating the scenery and building the models.


----------



## yankeejwb (Nov 30, 2021)

I love scenery. Operating isn’t something that appeals much to me. So long as I have a nice long loop weaving around scenery I’m happy to let the spurs just be an excuse to build cool industries and structures.


----------



## aquakiwi (Oct 2, 2019)

Scenery for me, then running.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm trying to be both. Like running trains and doing operations. Doing OK on that part.
I like scenery and am working on that, was going OK there also but ran into a brick wall.
My scenery skills are not up to what I want things to look like.

I am taking a break right now but hope to get back to scenery soon.
In the mean time I'm running trains so right now I'm a runner.

Magic


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

The question may have been better framed as: Who has a layout with no scenery at all and no plans to add any? 
We do have members who have layouts like that, just track, benchwork and power supply. For some, the trains are the scenery.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

When I was a kid my Great Uncle worked with a guy that had an HO layout in his basement. He took me over a few times to watch them run. The trackwork attached to 1"x4" ran along a wide ledge on the basement walls as so many houses from the turn of the century had back then, including the house I grew up in.

His trains ran the entire perimeter of the basement with a removeable duck-under bridge across the entrance and had a large double ended yard, dual main lines, and a lot of shunting opportunities. It was amazing (as a small boy) watching all of these trains run. 

There wasn't one tree or structure on the entire layout. No background against the walls, or so much as one vehicle. Looking back at those days as an adult, it was a pretty drab, uninteresting layout even with the 40 car drags of my favorite US railroad.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

How can you do one...without the other!! I'm both, and I endorse this answer!! 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm definitely more of a runner and collector. Wish I had more of a desire to do the real hobby type stuff like scenery and buildings, but I don't.


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

I remember seeing someones diorama that was so lifelike and photo-realistic, it almost looked like he had shrunk real piece of outdoors down to HO scale! He said he just put a circle of track in so there would be some movement. Had no interest in what the train cars were. 
I laid my O gauge track then over the years, the wife and I cobbled together believable scenery which was not bad, but I am sure the scenery pros here would snicker.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Remember, it matters not what category you are in….as has been said here over and over again, the only person you have to please with whatever your interest in model trains is….is you…. 😁


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm a railfan runner for sure. In fact that's the problem with my layout construction. The more track loops I have the more trains that run and the less anything else gets done. Give me two loops, two trains, and a good beer or bourbon and I can sit for an hour or more enjoying watching the trains go around and around and around. The speed doesn't even need to change.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I enjoy seeing trains run through nice scenery. I’m interested in re-creating trains from the 1970s, the way they looked (mixed manifests, the various railways of that era. Operations are very low on the list. The photo below is from a dismantled layout from last year….


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Andreash said:


> I enjoy seeing trains run through nice scenery. I’m interested in re-creating trains from the 1970s, the way they looked (mixed manifests, the various railways of that era.


Illustrated with a photo of 1990s+ equipment.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm a......................... sceneryrunner guy !


----------



## mosin44 (Mar 7, 2021)

CF-DRG said:


> I realized ( I think) that model railroad modelers come in 2 categories.. Your either a Runner or a Scenery Guy/Gal... Runners like to "run" trains and add scenery when they can. Scenery Guys like to build/make scenery and occasionally run trains.. I have determined I am a Scenery Guy, and I hope this doesn't create a division in our community..
> "What are you ???"
> Scenery Guys are " good looking rebels that play by their own rules "
> Runners are " bad boys that chicks try to tame, but they can't "


----------



## mosin44 (Mar 7, 2021)

CF-DRG said:


> I realized ( I think) that model railroad modelers come in 2 categories.. Your either a Runner or a Scenery Guy/Gal... Runners like to "run" trains and add scenery when they can. Scenery Guys like to build/make scenery and occasionally run trains.. I have determined I am a Scenery Guy, and I hope this doesn't create a division in our community..
> "What are you ???"
> Scenery Guys are " good looking rebels that play by their own rules "
> Runners are " bad boys that chicks try to tame, but they can't "


I am definitely a runner. I like to get some run time every day. The more tracks & trains the better. If you Pooh Pooh me with “slow down that ain’t prototypical” I’ll have the tendency to go to “notch 8”.


----------



## jta552 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am a runner who dabbles in scenery but lacks an artistic touch. Can not even paint decent looking clouds on the walls, never mind do decent rocks, hills, etc. My running career started with installing plenty of switches, but I quickly found that I liked lots of trains running at once so most of the switches disappeared and now I have 10 separate loops of track so when all 10 trains are running it looks pretty busy. Not into Legacy or a great deal of electronics although I do have 2 locos operating on a Cab 1 system. I love layouts that have excellent scenery but struggle greatly to do a good job with it. Currently adding roads for die cast cars & trucks and adding ground cover (grass), trees and bushes. Very much want to build mountains, tunnels, waterways, etc. but lack the necessary skills. I do not model a particular era or specific railroads so my collection is a hodgepodge of Pre war, Post war and modern, steam and diesel, sometimes all running simultaneously. I know people who only model certain time periods or certain railroads and they are horrified by my disregard for being period correct, but that is one of the great things about our hobby. Whatever floats your boat is not dependent on other peoples views and preferences. Just wish someone would show up and create nice scenery for me.


----------



## yankeejwb (Nov 30, 2021)

jta552 said:


> I know people who only model certain time periods or certain railroads and they are horrified by my disregard for being period correct, but that is one of the great things about our hobby. Whatever floats your boat is not dependent on other peoples views and preferences.


There are far too many cool locomotives from different eras available, and far too little time and space available for building multiple era-specific layouts, to worry about such things. If nothing else, that steam engine can be a railfan excursion! That modern diesel can be Doc Brown's latest loco retrofit with a flux capacitor!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

*Both*


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Trains first, accessories then scenery. I my case the scenery is more of a caricature.

I like to read about real trains and watch them when the opportunity allows.


----------



## Sandman824 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am definitely a scenery guy. I love to build and paint, not necessarily scratch but I’m working on that. Like the trains to run but not into operations. I like to weather everything.


----------



## Tom47 (Dec 8, 2012)

I am a runner and collector. I go to the train room with intentions to work on scenery and first thing I know I am running trains. I collect and run the era from mid 40's to 60's. My wife painted the buildings for the layout and the past 4 years I have gotten some scenery done. Mostly end up watching trains.


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

I am a builder. Not real good a scenery. I enjoy designing and building a layout. Once everything is in place and wired up (usually takes weeks) I am ready to tear it out and start over. I like running trains, but I would say it is 80/20 building and running.


----------



## jta552 (Jan 20, 2015)

danpuckett said:


> I am a builder. Not real good a scenery. I enjoy designing and building a layout. Once everything is in place and wired up (usually takes weeks) I am ready to tear it out and start over. I like running trains, but I would say it is 80/20 building and running.


We are somewhat in the same boat. The building part is also my strong area. Scenery: not so much. We do differ in that I Slowly added to my train table until the whole room was filled, then I converted from tubular track to all Gargraves and changed the whole layout. Since that big change my layout has stayed mostly the same and I am trying to do scenery. Do you have any pics you can post of your current layout ?


----------



## DalesParts (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm all 10 of those. Doc says I need to stop at 10 personalities.


----------



## Djsfantasi (Mar 19, 2019)

CF-DRG said:


> I realized ( I think) that model railroad modelers come in 2 categories.. Your either a Runner or a Scenery Guy/Gal... Runners like to "run" trains and add scenery when they can. Scenery Guys like to build/make scenery and occasionally run trains.. I have determined I am a Scenery Guy, and I hope this doesn't create a division in our community..
> "What are you ???"
> …


While I agree the question is fairly limited, it’s a popular view of us model railroaders.

I am a scenery guy. I put in most of my scenery before I even lay track. Also, my current layout has never seen a train run on it, because I’m putting off the wiring! I might start it soon, but - making false interiors, programming an Arduino to operate a randomized lighting sequence, also run train detection and run signals - is calling to me!


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

jta552 said:


> I am a runner who dabbles in scenery but lacks an artistic touch. Can not even paint decent looking clouds on the walls, never mind do decent rocks, hills, etc. My running career started with installing plenty of switches, but I quickly found that I liked lots of trains running at once so most of the switches disappeared and now I have 10 separate loops of track so when all 10 trains are running it looks pretty busy. Not into Legacy or a great deal of electronics although I do have 2 locos operating on a Cab 1 system. I love layouts that have excellent scenery but struggle greatly to do a good job with it. Currently adding roads for die cast cars & trucks and adding ground cover (grass), trees and bushes. Very much want to build mountains, tunnels, waterways, etc. but lack the necessary skills. I do not model a particular era or specific railroads so my collection is a hodgepodge of Pre war, Post war and modern, steam and diesel, sometimes all running simultaneously. I know people who only model certain time periods or certain railroads and they are horrified by my disregard for being period correct, but that is one of the great things about our hobby. Whatever floats your boat is not dependent on other peoples views and preferences. Just wish someone would show up and create nice scenery for me.


You mentioned not being good with scenery. My wife and I are the same so we have a small practice layout. It’s a 4'x6' with a single loop. There is no plan, rhyme, or reason to how things are placed. We just pick a spot to practice what we want. When it's full we'll just remove a section to practice on. When we get to an acceptable level we'll do it on the main layout. Shoot, just a small board would be sufficient for practicing along with a building you don't like and a couple junker cars.


----------



## jta552 (Jan 20, 2015)

Chaostrain said:


> You mentioned not being good with scenery. My wife and I are the same so we have a small practice layout. It’s a 4'x6' with a single loop. There is no plan, rhyme, or reason to how things are placed. We just pick a spot to practice what we want. When it's full we'll just remove a section to practice on. When we get to an acceptable level we'll do it on the main layout. Shoot, just a small board would be sufficient for practicing along with a building you don't like and a couple junker cars.


Excellent idea as most of the decorating techniques that I try do not turn out well.


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm for sure a scenery guy! To me the train aspect is secondary as I am by no means even close toa lover of trains. Having said that doesn't mean I don't appreciate them and find them cool--I mean, come on! Huge, noisy, mega-horsepower machines! That's awesome!!! But honestly, I enjoy building structures and vehicles and making the scenes and especially adding the little, tiny details.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

3 months ago I said (on the N Scale forum):


GNfan said:


> Because I don't know about anyone else, but buying cars is one of my favorite aspects of this hobby.


so I guess that makes me a "collector".


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Scenery and structure building.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

GNfan said:


> 3 months ago I said (on the N Scale forum):
> 
> so I guess that makes me a "collector".


There is a certain thrill in the hunt for a deal. At least for me. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogomips622 (Nov 14, 2021)

CF-DRG said:


> I realized ( I think) that model railroad modelers come in 2 categories.. Your either a Runner or a Scenery Guy/Gal... Runners like to "run" trains and add scenery when they can. Scenery Guys like to build/make scenery and occasionally run trains.. I have determined I am a Scenery Guy, and I hope this doesn't create a division in our community..
> "What are you ???"
> Scenery Guys are " good looking rebels that play by their own rules "
> Runners are " bad boys that chicks try to tame, but they can't "


I would say runner for me. But Santa brought me a Building (union station), some telephone poles and signs. I picked up a 2 dollar package of farm animals at the local grocery and it's subtle but looks nice. But again, running the trains is what does it for me.
Bill


----------



## William John (Jul 26, 2021)

I’m new to the hobby. My dad gave me his train set and several accessories, and I just sorta expanded the railroad. I got hooked after I repaired a automatic dump car by looking at a greenburg diagram. I don’t know what I am, but I know I like to fix broken things. 

I just like integrating the mechanical accessories onto my railroad, and wiring everything to make it functional. I also like to fix broken accessories, and broken cars that have mechanical features.

I know it’s frowned upon to repaint the cars, so I mostly fix broken coils and lights on the train cars to make them work properly.

I like to drummel the wheels and keep them clean because I am OCD about the track getting dirty haha. I know that it’s not realistic to have clean track, but when it’s dirty the trains doesn’t move as well, and I sometimes notice sparks.

I wonder how this would classify me?


----------



## jta552 (Jan 20, 2015)

William John said:


> I’m new to the hobby. My dad gave me his train set and several accessories, and I just sorta expanded the railroad. I got hooked after I repaired a automatic dump car by looking at a greenburg diagram. I don’t know what I am, but I know I like to fix broken things.
> 
> I just like integrating the mechanical accessories onto my railroad, and wiring everything to make it functional. I also like to fix broken accessories, and broken cars that have mechanical features.
> 
> ...


Definitely a runner. Welcome to the insanity. Your track and wheel cleaning obsession will serve you well. Just make sure you use non-polar solvents for your cleaning as they greatly reduce the sparks. Never use isopropyl alcohol. There are some good articles if you search for mirco-arcing and non-polar solvents. If you can't find them let me know and I am sure that I can send you a link. Best of luck in the hobby.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

William John said:


> I know it’s frowned upon to repaint the cars, so I mostly fix broken coils and lights on the train cars to make them work properly.


That depends on what you're working with and what your skill level is in painting/lettering/finishing. 

If your trains are all some sort of vintage collectible then altering them could affect their "collector" status. But not all model trains have any sort of "collectable" status/value.

I rebuild and custom paint stuff all the time, and cars built from undecorated kits need painting and finishing.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

William John said:


> I like to drummel the wheels and keep them clean because I am OCD about the track getting dirty haha. I know that it’s not realistic to have clean track, but when it’s dirty the trains doesn’t move as well, and I sometimes notice sparks.


Dirty track has nothing to do with realism…..the tops of heavily used real rails are shiny, as train wheels keep them polished, so…..


----------



## quigly7777 (Oct 21, 2017)

I am a runner. I do build structures but not very artistic. I like building the benchwork, laying track, the electronics. Layout is a modified GG&N in HO, 5X10.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm both.


----------



## hunterwj (Dec 16, 2017)

DennyM said:


> I'm both.


I usually enjoy scenery and building and for some time that's about all I've done. Two to four hours every day as long as the depot stays warm. Today while laying strips of shingles I began
to wonder why? Why not only build plastic structures? I guess I know the answer as I only build
the stuctures that fit my scenery objectives. I always try to end the day by running a few consists when the clutter can be cleared, but if not, I cut the power and head on in. Happy New Year !


----------

